# New kid



## goatservant (Jan 28, 2013)

Went out to feed yesterday morning and this is what was waiting.


----------



## goatservant (Jan 28, 2013)

Here is the buck and the doe


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww! Congrats!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Super cute little................ errr.........buckling or doeling?


----------



## goatservant (Jan 28, 2013)

Do'nt know yet. Will check this evening.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

By the way, welcome Goatservant! Love the name.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

oh gosh thats the first thing i'd have to do is lift that lil tail lol..Congrads!! very beautiful baby..


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

very cute! Love the bucks little 'hair do'


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Adorable!! There is something about the white ones I love!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow,...good morning to you!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Love those kind of mornings! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a cutie! And a handsome buck too :clap:


----------



## goatservant (Jan 28, 2013)

Looked last night. It's a buckling. He is doing good (large and in charge).


----------



## goatservant (Jan 28, 2013)

http://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k489/nzwtom/bth_IMAG0045_zps9f19b932.jpg?t=1362589450


----------



## goatservant (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## goatservant (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## goatservant (Jan 28, 2013)

Updated photos of chops. In the second photo he is saying "do theses ears make my butt look big"?
He is getting bigger everyday. He is a little over 5 weeks old.


----------



## michelledew (Feb 11, 2013)

So beautiful. What breed is he? I am a newbie n usually when I guess, I am wrong.


----------



## goatservant (Jan 28, 2013)

The buck is full blooded Boer and the doe is boer and nubian.

Thanks.


----------



## goatservant (Jan 28, 2013)

If he turns out to be big and sturdy like the buck, I think I will sell him for breeding stock.


----------



## goatservant (Jan 28, 2013)

here is the buck









Here is the doe


----------

